# Ερμηνεία φράσης



## ianis

Γεια σας. Παρακαλώ, δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά την έννοια από την παρακάτω αναφορά. Αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι αυτή είναι αντιγραφή κειμένου που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο και ότι στο βιβλίο εμφανίζεται "πού" αντί "που". Επίσης ότι την ερμηνεία που κάνω, πιθανώς λανθασμένη, είναι ότι εννοεί πως αφού ένιωσε τη μυρωδιά  του θυμαριού τώρα βρίσκεται μπροστά από το λιβάδι θυμαριού.


> Κάτω από τον πλατύστερνο θολό τ’ ουρανού, που πριν από λίγο τον λιβάνιζε ερημικά με τον ανασασμό του το θυμάρι, τώρα μια βλάστηση χαρούμενη απλώνεται


----------



## velisarius

(Επανω στιες πλαγιες, οπου φυτρώνουν μόνο θυμάρια και άλλα άγρια φυτά)
_Το θυμαρι πριν από λίγο λιβάνιζε ερημικά (τον στρατοκόπο) με τον ανασασμό του_


(Κάτω, στον καρπερό κάμπο, βλέπει πλούσιες καλλιέργιες)
_...τώρα μια βλάστηση χαρούμενη απλώνεται. _


----------



## Perseas

velisarius said:


> _ (τον στρατοκόπο) _


Ίσως τον ουρανό.


----------



## ioanell

Κάτω από τον πλατύστερνο θολό θόλο τ’ ουρανού, που (=_τον οποίο, ενν._ _θόλο τ’ ουρανού_) πριν από λίγο τον λιβάνιζε ερημικά (_καθώς στις σκυθρωπές κλεισούρες και τις λαγκαδιές δεν υπήρχε ανθρώπινη παρουσία_) με τον ανασασμό του (_ο οποίος ανέβαινε προς τα πάνω σαν λιβάνισμα_) το θυμάρι, τώρα μια βλάστηση χαρούμενη απλώνεται.


----------



## ianis

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ τις ερμηνείες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπήρχε πριν στην τοποθεσία θυμάρι και τώρα 'μια βλάστηση χαρούμενη απλώνεται' ή αν άλλαξε την τοποθεσία;

Επίσης, στο βιβλίο που είναι γραμμένο στο πολυτονικό σύστημα εμφανίζεται 'πού', υποθέτω τότε ότι στην εποχή αυτή, ή σε αυτό το σύστημα, 'πού' μπορεί να είναι το μόριο 'που'.


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπήρχε πριν στην τοποθεσία θυμάρι και τώρα 'μια βλάστηση χαρούμενη απλώνεται' ή αν άλλαξε την τοποθεσία;



"_Ο στρατοκόπος που διασχίζει τον ανατολικό Μοριά τραβώντας κατά το νότιο κόρφο του, σαν προσπεράσει της Νεμέας τις σκυθρωπές κλεισούρες και τις λαγκαδιές, βλέπει σε λίγην ώρα ν’ ανοίγεται μπροστά του, φαρδύς κι ολόφωτος, ένας μεγάλος κάμπος καρπερός. Κάτω από τον πλατύστερνο θόλο τ’ ουρανού, που πριν από λίγο τον λιβάνιζε ερημικά με τον ανασασμό του το θυμάρι, τώρα μια βλάστηση χαρούμενη απλώνεται._" 

Ασφαλώς, δεν άλλαξε η βλάστηση στη συγκεκριμένη τοποθεσία (δηλ. στης Νεμέας τις σκυθρωπές κλεισούρες και τις λαγκαδιές φύτρωνε / φυτρώνει θυμάρι και άλλα αγριόχορτα), αλλά καθώς ο στρατοκόπος προχωράει / τραβάει προς το νότο, ενώ βρίσκεται (συνεχώς) κάτω από τον πλατύστερνο θόλο τ’ ουρανού, βλέπει σε λίγη ώρα ν' αλλάζει το τοπίο και μια βλάστηση χαρούμενη ν' απλώνεται μπροστά του, βλέπει ν’ ανοίγεται μπροστά του ένας φαρδύς κι ολόφωτος, μεγάλος κάμπος, καρπερός.



ianis said:


> υποθέτω τότε ότι στην εποχή αυτή, ή σε αυτό το σύστημα, 'πού' μπορεί να είναι το μόριο 'που'.


Σωστά υποθέτεις, όμως το 'που' δεν είναι μόριο, αλλά αναφορική αντωνυμία και ισοδυναμεί με την τριγενή αναφορική κλινόμενη αντωνυμία 'ο οποίος, η οποία, το οποίο'.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ioanell, είπα μόριο διότι το είδα στο Βικιλεξικό.

Από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω οι _σκυθρωπές κλεισούρες _ήταν όρη που τα περιέφεραν στρατιώτες_. _Από τη Βικιπαίδεια δεν καταλαβαίνω αν είχαν τείχους. Η εικόνα τ_ου _βιβλίου δείχνει δύο κάστρα (ή ίσως ένα που εκτείνεται παρακάτω), ένα πάνω στο βουνό και το άλλο κάτω από εκείνο και κάτω από τα δυο ένα χωριό.


----------



## Αγγελος

ianis said:


> [...] στο βιβλίο που είναι γραμμένο στο πολυτονικό σύστημα εμφανίζεται 'πού', υποθέτω τότε ότι στην εποχή αυτή, ή σε αυτό το σύστημα, 'πού' μπορεί να είναι το μόριο 'που'.


Στο πολυτονικό σύστημα, το αναφορικό που (=ο οποίος) και ο σύνδεσμος που («χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω») γράφονταν με βαρεία (ποὺ), ενώ το ερωτηματικό πού («πού είσαι;») γραφόταν με περισπωμένη (ποῦ. Το ίδιο και το πως: ο σύνδεσμος με βαρεία και το ερωτηματικό με περισπωμένη.
Ακόμα παλιότερα, όλα τα ποῦ και πῶς γράφονταν με περισπωμένη.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Άγγελε. Όταν μιλάς για το ερωτηματικό 'πού', και συγκρίνοντας αυτό με αυτό το βίντεο μάθημα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι μου έχει λείψει κάτι σχετικά με τη χρήση του.
Χρησιμοποιούμε τότε το πού μόνο σε ερωτήσεις ή απαντήσεις που περιλαμβάνουν την ερώτηση, και στις άλλες φορές λέμε όπου;


----------



## Αγγελος

Σχεδόν. Στα ελληνικά, αντίθετα π.χ. με τα γαλλικά ή τα αγγλικά (υποθέτω και τα πορτογαλικά), ξεχωρίζουμε συστηματικά τις ερωτηματικές από τις αναφορικές αντωνυμίες και επιρρήματα.
Ποιος το έκλεψε; Δεν ξέρω ποιος το έκλεψε.  *Αλλά *Να τιμωρηθεί αυστηρά αυτός που/ ο οποίος το έκλεψε.
Τίνος είναι το ρολόι; Δεν ξέρω τίνος είναι το ρολόι. *Αλλά *Ο επισκέπτης του οποίου είναι το ρολόι να έρθει να το ζητήσει.
Πότε ήρθε; Δεν ξέρω πότε ήρθε. *Αλλά *Όταν ήρθε, αμέσως μου τηλεφώνησε.
Πόσο κοστίζει; Δεν ξέρω πόσο κοστίζει. *Αλλά *Όσο κοστίζει, θα το πληρώσω.
Γιατί έφυγε; Δεν ξέρω γιατί έφυγε. *Αλλά *Ο λόγος για τον οποίο έφυγε...
Πού βρίσκεται; Δεν ξέρω πού βρίσκεται. *Αλλά *Εκεί όπου βρίσκεται, δεν κινδυνεύει.
*Μπορούμε όμως να πούμε και «*Εκεί που βρίσκεται...,» όπως μπορούμε να πούμε και «Ο λόγος που έφυγε...» ή «Τη μέρα που ήρθε...». Αυτό το «που» (άτονο) είναι αναφορικό.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Άγγελε καί νομίζω ότι στα πορτογαλικά είναι όπως λες, αν και η γραμματική της είναι πολύπλοκη και δεν την κυριέυω.

Αλλά το 'γιατί' να είναι απλά ερωτηματικό μου μπερδεύει διότι νομίζω πως το βάζουν πολλές φορές σε θέση αναφωρητικό, όπως για παράδειγμα σε εκπαιδευτικό υλικό όπως στο εξής:' Γιατί αυτά τα είχαν από φελλό, για αυτό το λόγο νομίζω και ονομάζονται Φελλόποδες'.


----------



## Αγγελος

Η λέξη 'γιατί', εκτός από ερωτηματική, είναι και αιτιολογικός σύνδεσμος (=διότι, επειδή). Δεν είναι αναφορική. Αναφορικό είναι π.χ. το αγγλικό why στο "the reason why he left" = ο λόγος για τον οποίο έφυγε.
Η συγκεκριμένη φράση, που είδα από πού προέρχεται, ακούγεται λίγο αφύσικα, γιατί (!) είναι μετάφραση αρχαίας φράσης, και ο μεταφραστής θέλησε να μεταφράσει ως 'γιατί' το αρχαίο 'γαρ'. Νομίζω πιο φυσικά θα το λέγαμε «Διαφέρουν από μας μόνο στα πόδια, που τα έχουν από φελλό, γι' αυτό και λέγονται, νομίζω, Φελλόποδες.»
Το αρχαίο 'γαρ' συνήθως εισάγει κύριες (όχι δευτερεύουσες) προτάσεις που εξηγούν γιατί ισχύει η προηγούμενη. Θυμάμαι, από τα θρησκευτικά, «Εν Ιορδάνη βαπτιζομένου σου, Κύριε, η της Τριάδος εφανερώθη προσκύνησις· του *γαρ *Γεννήτορος η φωνή προσεμαρτύρει σοι...» (τροπάριο των Φώτων), δηλαδή «΄Οταν βαφτιζόσουν, Κύριε, στον Ιορδάνη, φανερώθηκε η Αγία Τριάδα: το λέω αυτό, γιατί η φωνή του Πατέρα μαρτυρούσε ότι είσαι Υιός του αγαπητός...», ή «φανερώθηκε η Αγία Τριάδα: συγκεκριμένα, η φωνή του Πατέρα μαρτυρούσε...». Έχει λίγο διαφορετικό χρώμα από ό,τι αν λέγαμε απλώς «φανερώθηκε η Αγία Τριάδα, γιατί η φωνή του Πατέρα μαρτυρούσε...» Από το Ευαγγέλιο πάλι (Ματθ. 19), υπάρχει η ιστορία του νεαρού που ρώτησε τον Χριστό τι να κάνει για να κληρονομήσει την αιώνια ζωή, και ο Χριστός του είπε να πουλήσει τα υπάρχοντά του και να τα μοιράσει στους φτωχούς, «ακούσας δε ο νεανίσκος τον λόγον απήλθε λυπούμενος∙ ην *γαρ *έχων κτήματα πολλά». Φυσικά, το νόημα είναι ότι ο νεαρός έφυγε λυπημένος, *διότι *είχε μεγάλη περιουσία· νομίζω όμως ότι το χρώμα της φράσης είναι περισσότερο αυτό που θα λέγαμε στα νέα ελληνικά «ο νεαρός έφυγε λυπημένος· είχε *βλέπεις *μεγάλη περιουσία». Εδώ βέβαια, ο πλούτος του νεαρού είναι πράγματι η αιτία της λύπης του· στους Φελλόποδες όμως, το ότι τα πόδια τους είναι από φελλό δεν είναι η _αιτία _της διαφοράς τους από μας, είναι η ίδια η φύση της διαφοράς τους.
Ίσως παραείπα πολλά, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι μικρός δυσκολευόμουν να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς είναι το τόσο συχνό αρχαίο 'γαρ'. Στα νέα ελληνικά πάντως, η λέξη 'γιατί' εισάγει είτε ευθείες ή πλάγιες ερωτήσεις («Γιατί έφυγε;» - «Δεν ξέρω γιατί έφυγε»), είτε αιτιολογικές δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις («Εφυγε γιατί βιαζόταν»). Λέμε επίσης «το γιατί» = ο λόγος, η αιτία («Θέλω να μάθω το γιατί.»)


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Άγγελε, και δεν παραείπες τίποτα διότι αυτά που είπες είναι πολύ βοηθητικό για να καταλάβω το αρχαίο γαρ.


----------



## ianis

Νομίζω ότι ένα άλλο παράδειγμα για αυτό που είπες θα ήταν:
5ξυνὸν δέ μοί ἐστιν, ὁππόθεν ἄρξωμαι· τόθι γὰρ πάλιν ἵξομαι αὖθις.


----------

